# Grip-tape for grab-bar?



## Ultrarunner2017

Hi;
My dad is 92 years old. I installed a metal grab-bar in the bathtub, but the bar is smooth, and is slippery when wet, so it is easy for him to lose grip on the bar.
I want to wrap the bar with tape to improve the situation. I thought that one of the "grip-tape" products would work. I found this one:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/hyStik-770-2-in-x-5-yds-Black-Anti-Slip-Tape-1-Roll-770-2-Bk/204376512

designed to be used on step ladders, etc. Will this work on the bar, or is there something more appropriate?

Thanks

FW


----------



## Robpo

Looks abrasive. I would get one for a bathtub.


----------



## crf731

Should work.

I work outside in the winter. Tools and gloves get snow on them, sometimes making it hard to hang onto tools. We wrap hockey tape around the handles them for more grip.

Just another option for you.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017

crf731 said:


> Should work.
> 
> I work outside in the winter. Tools and gloves get snow on them, sometimes making it hard to hang onto tools. We wrap hockey tape around the handles them for more grip.
> 
> Just another option for you.


That makes sense. I had thought of bicycle tape, but I'm not sure it is as "grippy" as hockey tape.

FW


----------



## Ultrarunner2017

What about good ol' friction tape?


----------



## mikegp

I use tennis racket grip tape on my dumbbells. Don't know if it's appropriate for a wet application, but it's worth a look.


----------



## DexterII

The pole that we installed last spring, for our Dish internet, was bright and shiny, and I wanted to tone it down to blend with the surrounding bushes, so got a roll of camouflage tape from one of the local gun shops, and it has held up great. I checked last night, thinking I might have kept the label, and didn't find it, but it's made for gun stocks, tree stands, etc., so holds up in wet environment, about two inches wide, with a cloth like surface, and tacky enough on the back to stick to itself when wrapped around something, with a good surface to grip onto. I got the camo to blend with the bushes, but am quite sure they had it in black as well. I believe that would be my plan B. Plan A would be to go back to the store, and get the same brand and length bar, so that the holes presumably line up, but with the dimpled surface.


----------



## PaliBob

*HO Tape Change Grab Bar*

No info on Grab Bar or position.
NO tape should be used.
This situation is extremely *Hazardous*
How to mount a No Slip Grab *Bar*:

POSITION of the Grab Bar is *Critical*
Mount the Grab Bar on the wall next to the bathtub at approximately
a 30 Deg angle and at a distance where it can just be reached by fully extending your arm that is closest to the wall up at a 30 Deg angle.

I suggest using a "Natural Grip" Grab Rail pictured and mounted in the position shown if the wall is closest to your left arm.


----------



## Oso954

Moen makes a line of bath bars that uses grip pads on the inside of the bar.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_64197-1471-LR8716D1GBN_0__?productId=1095387


----------



## PD_Lape

PaliBob said:


> No info on Grab Bar or position.
> NO tape should be used.
> This situation is extremely *Hazardous*
> How to mount a No Slip Grab *Bar*:
> 
> POSITION of the Grab Bar is *Critical*
> Mount the Grab Bar on the wall next to the bathtub at approximately
> a 30 Deg angle and at a distance where it can just be reached by fully extending your arm that is closest to the wall up at a 30 Deg angle.
> 
> I suggest using a "Natural Grip" Grab Rail pictured and mounted in the position shown if the wall is closest to your left arm.


Good point but I think the OP wants a good grip tape since he doesn't want to redo and get another grab bar. I've never used hockey tapes but I can highly recommend tennis tapes. They are very grippy and are available in different variations.


----------

